# Does the Havanese like the snow?



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

The answer, at least in Shama's case, is YES. I thought it was a riot that when most of the snow in our yard had melted, Shama preferred to walk on the thin strip of remaining snow. Photo attached.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

That's funny and really really cute.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

LOL that's hilarious! What a smart baby!
Yes my Sophie loves snow also and would go out of her way to be in it. Same with water and mud.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Shama is literally chillin'. Lol.

My Dobe used to run around trying to catch snowflakes like Sophie is doing in her second photo. Too funny.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Depends... Panda, Pixel and Panda's brother, Mynas, obviously enjoyed their snowy play date no end. The "sugar dog", Kodi, OTOH, was daintily tip toeing on the dry ground under the barn overhang! :laugh:


----------



## CindyLou (Mar 9, 2016)

There is certainly nothing like the snowballs that havanese collect in their fur. Kirby would come inside after playing in the snow and be 10 pounds heavier. And there is nothing you can do to wipe it out of their fur! You just have to figure out how you are going to melt it out of there!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Shama sure seems happy to be in the snow. We didn't get any snow this year so I guess I will wait for next year to see how Raffi reacts.


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> The answer, at least in Shama's case, is YES. I thought it was a riot that when most of the snow in our yard had melted, Shama preferred to walk on the thin strip of remaining snow. Photo attached.


This is really funny. I hope that KC will at least tolerate the snow!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*frozen Havanese*



CindyLou said:


> There is certainly nothing like the snowballs that havanese collect in their fur. Kirby would come inside after playing in the snow and be 10 pounds heavier. And there is nothing you can do to wipe it out of their fur! You just have to figure out how you are going to melt it out of there!


Oh that is so true! Perry had a blast last winter when we were in the US - running around, pouncing in the snow - me, not so much when we came back inside and his legs and belly were just frozen into lumps.

Perry also likes rain, and mud, but (and I find this really funny) HATES grass that's wet in the evening/ morning - pouring down rain on top of him (and therefore also making the grass wet) - no problem, lots of fun in fact... slightly damp grass in the morning - oh no, I'm going to melt!!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine hate the rain, but do enjoy snow!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Luna LOVES snow and HATES rain. But lying down is a small river is no problem (but swimming is terrible!).
The snow here is so wet she can't walk at all after only about 15 min outside, so we got her a "K9 cleancoat" made to fit her, because all the coats with legs at the pet store didn't fit her (legs to long, back to short, to wide...)

Now, I don't have a pic of her in snow with it on, but I have her on ice (it was the first time in years that this river froze-there was enough ice that I could jump on it (not at the time this picture was taken!)):









I love all the photos!


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Maistjarna said:


> Luna LOVES snow and HATES rain. But lying down is a small river is no problem (but swimming is terrible!).
> The snow here is so wet she can't walk at all after only about 15 min outside, so we got her a "K9 cleancoat" made to fit her, because all the coats with legs at the pet store didn't fit her (legs to long, back to short, to wide...)
> 
> Now, I don't have a pic of her in snow with it on, but I have her on ice (it was the first time in years that this river froze-there was enough ice that I could jump on it (not at the time this picture was taken!)):
> ...


I love it! Does she like to have you but it on her, or does she just tolerate it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Melissa Brill;1342521Perry also likes rain said:


> krandall said:
> 
> 
> > Mine hate the rain, but do enjoy snow!
> ...


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

LoriJack said:


> I love it! Does she like to have you but it on her, or does she just tolerate it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She forget's about it once it's on, but she does not enjoy having it put on. 
Her head needs to go through it and the leg holes are tight (so she can't "suck" them back in), but we found a solution for that:

I took one of those bike things and taped it, so it won't open









I stick it in the leg hole (tight elastic) to make it bigger









Lunas paw goes through it ferfectly (I didn't put her in the coat for this pic though)









...and we do it 3 more times.

It is the most needed with her front legs because of the dew claw (it likes to get in the way)


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky HATES, HATES, HATES rain and wet grass! Rain just irritates him and he tries to bite each raindrop!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so funny. 
I love the emojis.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

Maistjarna said:


> She forget's about it once it's on, but she does not enjoy having it put on.
> Her head needs to go through it and the leg holes are tight (so she can't "suck" them back in), but we found a solution for that:
> 
> I took one of those bike things and taped it, so it won't open
> ...


Wow! You are determined, creative & patient. For me--it depends on the day. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LoriJack (Aug 21, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> The answer, at least in Shama's case, is YES. I thought it was a riot that when most of the snow in our yard had melted, Shama preferred to walk on the thin strip of remaining snow. Photo attached.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhHenry (Sep 9, 2017)

These Havanese snow pictures are amazing! 

We live in the Northeast and are sure to get snow this winter. I was worried he wouldn't want to go out there and more anxious that, being of a tropical breed, he wouldn't be able to tolerate the cold. I got him some a doggy sweater, coat, and faux fur harness to get ready. 

It's reassuring all this anxiety might be for naught!


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

Yay! I found a picture of Luna (with her friend Lija) in the snow with her coat on!


----------



## OhHenry (Sep 9, 2017)

I'm loving that coat Maistjarna! We'll wait until next winter, when he's fully grown, to do a custom coat. You mentioned you got it made for Luna. Would you please share where?


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

This is the link to the website:
http://www.k9cleancoats.co.uk/

We didn't have one for her on her first winter when she was 9 months old, and we woul have to carry a block ob snow+dog home Lol
But that was a very wet winter and this last one was much better (colder, dryer). She only needed the coat about 1/2 the time 
The snow was really wierd, like dry sand. I could kick it and it would fly around like dry sand at the beach. The worst possible snow for snowman making and the best for havanese walking!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Maistjarna, I loved the pictures and explanation of your paw-inserting-into-coat-sleeve tool! At first I only saw the first photo and wondered what you used it for. I appreciated the further detail. Thanks also for sharing the coat site. Did you say where you live to have such different types of snow? If so, I missed it (and am too lazy to go back through the posts to look . . .) Thanks, everyone, for the fun winter photos! Does anyone have more to share?


----------



## Maistjarna (Oct 15, 2016)

We live in Slovenia, Ljubljana (Europe).


----------



## DuketheDog (May 1, 2017)

Just adding my cute photo


----------



## Marni (Apr 1, 2017)

DuketheDog said:


> Just adding my cute photo


Duke has grown into a beautiful doggie.

I love Karen's dog's littermate, he needs to come and live with me!

The hav owner who went through so much trouble for her doggie to get paws in snowsuit has my heart. How ingenious we are willing to be in service of our Havanese!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

I'm reviving my old thread to show you that Shama still prefers to walk on hard snow instead of ground that is starting to turn soggy. These photos and videos are from this morning, when it was about 24 degrees out. It's 39 degrees now, so everything is melting. (Can someone please let me know if the videos work? Thanks!)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=11EfFTt9khwTP9dQj1VrU_XEARskO0AU0

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1dsrQANGuOolpjvl9DgLdfMYF5pqlJ09t

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1YwFOIGjVkkfVXL6rcm16SFxQ47sTOlCu


----------



## kodiakken (Oct 25, 2018)

Danny likes the snow up to about three inches if its soft after that the belly drags and things get cold. We walk just about everyday year around. When he goes outside to do his business lots of time he comes back in the house with a face full of snow.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

We've had almost NO snow this winter! Unbelieveable!!!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

What a cute thread! Thanks for reviving it! 

Mine LOVES the snow. On walks when the sidewalk is clear he will walk in the snowy grass alongside the sidewalk. He also loves to lay on it. After playing in the snow he will snuggle on my lap to warm up so I’ve come around to it. 

It took him the LONGEST time to go potty in the snow. This is the first year I have been able to get him to go right away and without clearing a spot. Now when he pees in the snow it’s almost like he has extra pep in his step afterwards and is extra proud of himself.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

ShamaMama said:


> (Can someone please let me know if the videos work? Thanks!)


Videos work great. Ricky and I are watching them now. Ricky watches them like they are doggie porn. His play style and Shama's are the same, he would love to chase and be chased in your backyard. Shama's coat is naturally much longer than Ricky's.



krandall said:


> We've had almost NO snow this winter! Unbelieveable!!!


Believe it! It's called climate change. Next winter will possibly bring you record snowfall.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> I'm reviving my old thread to show you that Shama still prefers to walk on hard snow instead of ground that is starting to turn soggy. These photos and videos are from this morning, when it was about 24 degrees out. It's 39 degrees now, so everything is melting. (Can someone please let me know if the videos work? Thanks!)
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=11EfFTt9khwTP9dQj1VrU_XEARskO0AU0
> 
> ...


My kids and I watched these and the first thing we thought was, Shama is the cutest thing EVER! We love seeing her run so happily.

It did make me wish to have an amazing yard like yours for our Havanese to play. I said to my kids, we should move to the Midwest to a house with a huge yard and lots of trees for Sundance! My sister lives out there so it's not the first time I've mentioned it. I don't think they're going for it.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Yes, our yard is the perfect size for Shama (and a bunch of agility equipment when there's no risk of snow). We are very happy we put up the fence right before getting her. 

What does your yard look like? Utah has so many gorgeous spots! Alas, Shama will never see them! 

(Let us know if you're ever seriously thinking about moving here. We love it here! Read the book, "If You Lived Here, You'd Be Home By Now" by Christopher Ingraham ...)


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

ShamaMama said:


> Yes, our yard is the perfect size for Shama (and a bunch of agility equipment when there's no risk of snow). We are very happy we put up the fence right before getting her.
> 
> What does your yard look like? Utah has so many gorgeous spots! Alas, Shama will never see them!
> 
> (Let us know if you're ever seriously thinking about moving here. We love it here! Read the book, "If You Lived Here, You'd Be Home By Now" by Christopher Ingraham ...)


In our subdivision, front yards under a certain size can opt to have the landscaping maintained through the same company that does the HOA landscaping. We intentionally chose our lot knowing it qualified, so it's very small. I don't have time for a lot of yard maintenance, and I'm not very good at it, and it's just added to our fees but at a special rate compared to a fee from an outside company. We do face a park so I have a reasonably pretty view. But, I grew up in Oregon and my parents had the most beautiful yard ever, a half acre hideaway surrounded by trees so you'd never know it was in a big town. I do miss big yards and trees. I hope to develop better gardening skills at some point in life, because I do have an appreciation for it.

Utah is very beautiful, just in a different way. The sky is blue all of the time, and the mountains are beautiful. Whenever I visit my sister, though, I just feel at home with the green and the trees. Not so much with the snow, though! Sundance loves it but not me! The snow has been my excuse for not moving out there! We do have snow here but it's more mild. It tends to stay around 30 degrees, less than 6 inches deep on the ground most of the time, and we rarely have the really bitter cold where I live.


----------

